
The End of the Golden Era of Chess - LVB
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2019/09/pal-benko-shelby-lyman-and-chess-bobby-fischer-era/597343/
======
masonic
Did Lyman's chess column end instantly? In just the past couple of weeks, the
San Francisco Chronicle dropped all chess content.

